# Две грыжи, три протрузии



## dagnir (13 Сен 2014)

Добрый день! Очень нужен совет. Поставили диагноз грыжи шейного отдела. Вот заключение: задние медиально-парамедиальные грыжи дисков С4-С6 размером по 0,3 мм, несколько деформирующие дуральный мешок. Дорзальные медиально-парамедиальные протрузии дисков С2-С4, С6-С7 по 0,2 мм, минимально деформирующие дуральный мешок. Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыж дисков, спинной мозг структкрен, сигнал от него не изменен, центральный спинномозговой канал не расширен. Шиповидные краевые костные разрастания по передним и задним поверхностям позвонков. Спондилез.
Очень редко беспокоит головокружение, шея не болит, но порой ощущается напряжение в мышцах. Также иногда ощущается дискомфорт в левой руке и точечная боль в левой части черепа. Плюс ко всему поставлен диагноз ВСД по смешанному типу. Была у невролога, прописали уколы алфлутопа и мильгаммы, ЛФК. Т.к. в последнее время очень нервничаю, появляется страх инсульта.
Анализы крови, флюорография - в норме.
Подскажите, нужно ли какое-то дополнительное лечение? И возможно ли как-то перебороть свои страхи? К психотерапевту направление пока не дали, говорят, попробуем своими силами справиться.


----------



## La murr (13 Сен 2014)

*dagnir*, здравствуйте!
Обратите внимание, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## dagnir (13 Сен 2014)

Также хочется добавить, что последние пару лет в связи с работой веду сидячий образ жизни.
Снимки постараюсь выложить в ближайшее время.


----------



## dagnir (14 Сен 2014)

Еще хочется знать, показана ли мануальная терапия, может, какие-то физиопроцедуры? Есть шанс, что грыжи 'усохнут', станут меньше? Нужно ли уходить с сидячей работы?


----------



## doc (14 Сен 2014)

Ваши страхи во многом надуманы. Если нет врождённой аневризмы и нормальный холестерин, инсульта не будет. При условии, естественно, что АД в норме. Именно неконтролируемые скачки артериального давления чаще всего приводят к инсультам.
Постарайтесь без крайней необходимости не прибегать к уколам. Препараты в таблетках, мазях, свечах предпочтительнее.
ЛФК (если это индивидуально подобрано именно по Вашей проблеме) - хорошее назначение. Можно добавить массаж, мануальную терапию, физио и иглоукалывание (которое в данном случае будет приносить двойную пользу - и для шеи, и для успокоения нервов).


----------



## dagnir (14 Сен 2014)

Спасибо большое!
По поводу давления - бывает повышенное до 140/90, когда нервничаю, про холестерин не знаю, год назад был 5, пойду сдам, пожалуй.
Но грыжи с протрузиями меня все таки нервируют. Мне 24, а шея как у бабки. 
Еще прописали Вальдоксан, но думаю, стоит ли..


----------



## doc (14 Сен 2014)

АД 140/90 риска инсульта не несёт.
Холестерин обязательно нужно пересдать.
Грыжи сами по себе не опасны. Важно понять, что их появление свидетельствует о серьёзном отклонении от здорового образа жизни и наличии каких-то вредностей. В наш компьютерный век это чаще всего сидячий образ жизни, гиподинамия, неправильная поза во сне или за столом, компьютер. Вот с этого нужно начинать заботу о своём здоровье. Просто переживать, посыпая голову пеплом - неконструктивно.
Антидепрессанты, возможно, оправданы. Вашему доктору на месте виднее.


----------



## dagnir (25 Сен 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Просто переживать, посыпая голову пеплом - неконструктивно.


Решила не переживать и не обращать внимания на тахикардию и давление и через пару дней состояние стабилизировалось, по ощущениям, потом и по показаниям тонометра.
Но, при этом я начала замечать легкую боль в суставах, чаще всего в средних пальцах рук, можно ей поставить 2 из 10. Вообще, я отметила ее еще во время лечения от бронхита, но не обратила внимания.
Думала сдать ревмопробы, но, мой невролог сказала, что в любом случае они будут отрицательными на данном этапе, направила к ЛОРу и пересдать ОАК.
Далее назначила Мовалис и Актовегин, антидепрессанты, говорит, в обязательном порядке )
Немного смущает, что она назначает мне препараты, про которые пишут, что эффективность их не доказана. (хотя, мало ли что в этих интернетах пишут - после 10 уколов алфлутопа, шея не хрустит, например).
Помимо всего уже который месяц имеется вялость и тяжесть в голове. На всякий случай сделала УЗИ сосудов шеи, как сказала врач - мои сосуды прекрасны )) Бумажку с заключением куда-то дела, если найду, могу дословно переписать, насколько они все таки прекрасны, но, насколько помню, никаких компрессий, атером и ничего такого не обнаружено, все показатели в пределах нормы.
Далее. Постоянно забываю описать проблему с левым бедром: на внешней и передней сторонах иногда чувствуются мурашки, иногда легкое онемение, которое быстро проходит или боль, которая дискомфорта не доставляет, поскольку несильна и локализация небольшая - над левым краем колена, см 7-8 выше него.
Еще стала замечать, что иногда в позвоночнике что-то щелкает, причем в разных отделах: то между лопаток, то в районе поясницы, иногда в шее. Дискомфорта и боли щелчки не доставляют, только озадачивают.
В общем, после этого сумбура сформировалось несколько вопросов:
1.Какие обследования лучше пройти дополнительно, чтобы понять, что с головой? (МРТ, ЭЭГ, РЭГ??)
2.Обязательно ли у меня начинается ревматизм?
3.По поводу проблемы с бедром - обязательно ли это грыжа в пояснице и вообще какие-то проблемы со спиной? (спина не болит)
4.Почему щелкает?
5.Почему по анализам и результатам обследований все в порядке (холестерин 4.3, кстати), а чувствую себя как бабка? ))


----------



## doc (25 Сен 2014)

1. Лучше начать с осмотра у мануального терапевта, который подскажет, что ему необходимо ещё.
2. Данных за ревматизм нет.
3. Это может быть локальная проблема(часто), может быть иррадиация из поясничных мышц(чуть реже).
4. Нарушена плавность хода костей в суставах
5. Анализы показывают не всё.
Иногда душевные переживания бывают очень мучительными, а что при этом покажет анализ мочи?
Патология мышц также часто остаётся не распознанной, при этом боли у человека могут быть очень сильными и самочувствие тоже неважным.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (25 Сен 2014)

А лучше, перестать копаться в себе, перейти в обычный режим, отвлечься на дела, работу, отдых и всё будет хорошо. Не те это проблемы, чтобы так на них реагировать.


----------



## dagnir (8 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Иногда душевные переживания бывают очень мучительными


Еще раз здравствуйте!


dagnir написал(а):


> на внешней и передней сторонах иногда чувствуются мурашки, иногда легкое онемение, которое быстро проходит или боль, которая дискомфорта не доставляет, поскольку несильна и локализация небольшая - над левым краем колена, см 7-8 выше него.


Эта проблема никуда не уходит, но невролог не сказал, как ее лечить, по его мнению внимания это не стоит, а я не знаю, что делать(
Далее: начиталась недавно про РС, страх взял жуткий, ибо отметила у себя покалывание в подушечках пальцев, подозрительную слабость в кистях рук. Также пару лет назад был эпизод (как раз примерно в это время начались проблемы с шеей): внезапно стало дурно, в левой части головы будто прострел и побрела я домой с туманом в голове и подволакивая левую ногу, наутро все прошло, осталась только боль в голове, которая еще через пару дней прошла. После этого мучили панические атаки несколько месяцев. ТОгда врач из поликлиники сказал, что, мол, ВСД, не беспокойся. Назначил милдронат и через некоторое время все прошло.
После прочтения информации про РС впала в панику, несколько дней ходила и тряслась, попутно находя у себя все его симптомы, вроде мышечной слабости, нечеткости зрения в одном глазу, мелкий тремор. Еще было странное ощущение в мизинце левой ноги - не онемение, но как будто верхний слой кожи потерял чувствительность. При приступах паники немеет лицо частично, но проходит, как успокоюсь.
Координация движений не нарушена, но иногда есть шаткость походки (при приступах паники, как правило) и легкого головокружения.
Хотела сходить на МРТ головы, но ОЧЕНЬ страшно, не могу себя заставить, уже представляю, как про РС будет написано в заключении.


doc написал(а):


> Ваши страхи во многом надуманы


Очень надеюсь, что так и есть.


----------



## doc (8 Ноя 2014)

В данной ситуации развеять все сомнения может только МРТ.
Поза страуса, прячущего голову в песок, самая ущербная из всех возможных.


----------



## dagnir (8 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> В данной ситуации развеять все сомнения может только МРТ.
> Поза страуса, прячущего голову в песок, самая ущербная из всех возможных.


Знаю(  Но скажите, эти симптомы имеют больше отношения к моей излишней мнительности или к какой-то патологии?


----------



## doc (8 Ноя 2014)

Вы предлагаете мне провести сеанс дистанционной психотерапии?


----------



## dagnir (8 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Вы предлагаете мне провести сеанс дистанционной психотерапии?


Извините.


----------



## doc (8 Ноя 2014)

Дело не в этом.
Все увещевания и заклинания в таких ситуациях обычно бесполезны.
Развеять Ваши страхи на 100% может только МРТ.
Правда нет гарантии, что потом не появится какая-то новая "идея".
По интернету бороться с этим бесполезно. Самый простой способ забыть о своих страхах - найти доктора, который вылечит заболевание, причиняющее мучения. Будете чувствовать себя хорошо, страхи уйдут сами собой.


----------



## dagnir (8 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Правда нет гарантии, что потом не появится какая-то новая "идея".


 И правда.. Каждую неделю новая. С психотерапевтом пыталась работать, но стало только хуже(


----------



## doc (8 Ноя 2014)

Психотерапевт не может исцелить реальный телесный недуг.
Нужно лечить шею.


----------



## dagnir (8 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Психотерапевт не может исцелить реальный телесный недуг.
> Нужно лечить шею.


Спасибо. Я пытаюсь) Но с ипохондрией тоже надо бороться, лечение всяко будет успешней, если я не буду отвлекаться на мысли о страшных неизлечимых заболеваниях )


----------



## doc (8 Ноя 2014)

Избыток свободного времени и энергии нужно направить на позитивные дела. Занять голову и руки каким-то полезным и интересным делом.


----------



## dagnir (8 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Избыток свободного времени и энергии нужно направить на позитивные дела. Занять голову и руки каким-то полезным и интересным делом.


Спасибо ) мне это все говорят


----------



## dagnir (19 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Нужно лечить шею.


Здравствуйте еще раз! Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, назначение мануального терапевта:
1.Вимово 1 шт. 2 раза в день 30 дней (разве можно так долго?)
2.Вальдоксан, 1 шт. в день 90 дней
3. 5 сеансов массажа (жесткого ), потом курс мануальной терапии. После всего 1-2 месяца - бассейн, потом можно в зал.
Сказал, что это у меня не грыжи, а протрузии, все пять. Еще как-то определил, что в пояснице тоже протрузии, L4-L5 и L5-S1. Сказал, что раз в шее протрузии, то и в пояснице тоже наверняка.
Что примечательно, заключение МРТ не смотрел, только снимки.
Понравилось, что потрогал мышцы шеи и сам показал, где болит, где тянет, без моих сбивчивых объяснений ))


----------



## doc (19 Ноя 2014)

Судя по всему Ваш доктор разбирается не только в мануальной терапии.
Из всех назначений мне не совсем понятен Вимово длительным курсом. Думаю, что у врача были какие-то основания для такого назначения. Могу сказать, что когда-то в стародавние времена я тоже прибегал к чему-то подобному. У казанских вертебрологов были публикации на эту тему, и я их пробовал на практике. Кстати, результаты были положительные.


----------



## dagnir (20 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Судя по всему Ваш доктор разбирается не только в мануальной терапии.
> Из всех назначений мне не совсем понятен Вимово длительным курсом. Думаю, что у врача были какие-то основания для такого назначения. Могу сказать, что когда-то в стародавние времена я тоже прибегал к чему-то подобному. У казанских вертебрологов были публикации на эту тему, и я их пробовал на практике. Кстати, результаты были положительные.



Вот Вимово мне тоже непонятен. Врач сказал, что это тоже поможет расслабить мышцы, но как-то страшновато пить его так долго.
А врач действительно разбирается не только в мануальной терапии, на сайте клиники, по крайней мере написано, что это артролог, мануальный терапевт, невролог, реабилитолог, ревматолог ))

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22258/#post-211850 в этой теме, кстати, речь идет того же врача, 100%


----------



## dagnir (21 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Судя по всему Ваш доктор разбирается не только в мануальной терапии.
> Из всех назначений мне не совсем понятен Вимово длительным курсом. Думаю, что у врача были какие-то основания для такого назначения. Могу сказать, что когда-то в стародавние времена я тоже прибегал к чему-то подобному. У казанских вертебрологов были публикации на эту тему, и я их пробовал на практике. Кстати, результаты были положительные.


  не было печали.. Доктор, это очень значимые отклонения от нормы?


----------



## doc (21 Ноя 2014)

Препарат Вимово мышцы расслабить не сможет. Это преимущественно анальгетик (НПВП).
Анализ вполне ничего себе. Есть некоторые безобидные отклонения, которые можно трактовать, например, как последствия перенесённой инфекции, простуды.


----------



## dagnir (21 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Препарат Вимово мышцы расслабить не сможет. Это преимущественно анальгетик (НПВП).
> Анализ вполне ничего себе. Есть некоторые безобидные отклонения, которые можно трактовать, например, как последствия перенесённой инфекции, простуды.


 спасибо) моноцитов боюсь)) лечила горло еще, стрептококк был 10 в 6 степени, еще кандида альбиканс 10 в 4 в бактериальном посеве, ЛОР напугала вторичным иммуномодефицитом. Ну да бог с ним. Хотела вообще спросить про протрузии в пояснице - заболела спина как раз на их уровне - не могло же от самовнушения?) пока мне врач про них не сказал, не болело.


----------



## doc (21 Ноя 2014)

Протрузии болеть не могут.
Но внимания в смысле профилактики требуют.


----------



## dagnir (21 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Протрузии болеть не могут.
> Но внимания в смысле профилактики требуют.


 ну они, предположим, и не болят, но спина побаливает( изначально хотела спросить, как он вообще мог понять что они есть без МРТ и других исследований?
Врачу вполне доверяю, но любопытство гложет.


----------



## doc (21 Ноя 2014)

Самый верный способ узнать - спросить у него самого.


----------



## dagnir (19 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Самый верный способ узнать - спросить у него самого.



Еще раз здравствуйте!
Прошла курс массажа и несколько сеансов мануальной терапии, стало куда лучше, ушли панические атаки, вернулась ясность мышления, чуть успокоилась.. Но хорошие новости на этом закончились, так как дальше начался какой-то ад(
После массажа дергались икроножные мышцы, сначала не обратила внимания, т.к. массажист сказала, что так иногда бывает и переживать нечего. Но в середине декабря задергалась вся - руки, ноги, лицо, даже живот, слегка начали побаливать большие пальцы на руках и ногах. Зная себя в интернет не полезла, ну, еще и потому, что по гинекологическому узи обнаружили полип, сильно перенервничала, особенно накануне операции по удалению (еще буквально в последний вечер перед операцией нашла уплотнение в языке, решила что это рак и не иначе, что и добавило нервозности =))) ), в общем ходила и дергалась, пока не начало болеть у бровей, причем достаточно сильно и в один прекрасный момент (позавчера) я пошла и сделала МРТ головного мозга. РС, конечно, не нашли ))), но по заключению "картина наружной гидроцефалии и косвенные признаки внутричерепной гипертензии". Также из жалоб сейчас жжение и покалывания в языке, какое-то странное ощущение в подбородке, пресловутый "ком в горле", напряжение мышц подбородка (дна полости рта), болит спереди шеи справа, боль как будто воспаление, щупала, вроде мышца в этом месте, побаливают бицепсы и в подмышках тоже, в правой особенно. Стоматолог, челюстно-лицевой хирург и онколог (по поводу языка ходила - все говорят, что просто фиброма) своих патологий не нашли, лимфоузлы не увеличены, УЗИ молочных желез в порядке, биохимия в норме, вич/гепатиты отрицательно, нашли Эпштейн-Барра, непонятно, активен или нет, иммуноблот показывает что ранних антител нет, но нерасширенный анализ показал положительный результат и в слюне он тоже обнаружился, далее узи брюшной полости - косвенные признаки холецистита, рентген грудной клетки тоже никаких патологий не выявил.
Далее, появились боли в паху, еще до операции, подумала, что мб связано с полипом, после операции какое-то время не было, сейчас снова появились, чуть отдают в ногу (болит справа, но слева тоже легкая, почти незаметная боль бывает). К своему доктору не смогу попасть еще неделю, подскажите, пожалуйста, с чем могут быть связаны эти мои жалобы, что еще обследовать, может быть?
Простите, что много и несвязно(


----------



## mailfort (29 Дек 2019)

@dagnir, как у вас дела?


----------

